# Modifier's 24 & 25 used together ?



## carol52 (May 26, 2011)

I need help with these 2 modifiers 24, & 25,   durring pt's 90 day global was seen  for hospital observation   cpt 99236 and same day EGD w/ Dilatation 43249.  I'm thinking I need a 24 & 25 for the E & M code and 79 for the EGD.  Medicare is payer. Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## dadhich.girish (May 26, 2011)

Agreed.  Correct peculiar use of these modifiers.


----------

